# Rewards system



## Arthster (3/9/19)

Well somany bad things happend this week and then some really good stuff happend. 

I had a look but could not find anything on the forum pages regarding this. I am wondering if there is a way that forum users can recomend another user for a reward, weather it be a medal or badge or points, just something to give credit where it is due? 

I looked around for info on it but didn't find mutc in that regard so maybe I am just not seeing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

